# downloading problem in galaxy mini



## rickenjus (Jan 15, 2012)

any help regarding the following problem will be appreciated.
 nowadays  I'm facing a serious problem while downloading big size files, 
 few mins after starting a download my connection drops and download stops. then I have to pause the task and resume it again to downlpad further, and same thing happens again after few mins and this happens in frequent manner. I have tried all browsers and download managers.
  Im using tata docomo 2g  net pack, i dont think problem is due to my net connectiom cuz few weeks earlier this was not the case. that time i use to start a download at night and in morning it was all downloaded


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 16, 2012)

1.Call You customer care and report for network problem
2.There could be many reasons to your problem in case you are downloading vey big files on your phone specially from file sharing sites such as rapidshare ,hotfile,etc,then you should note that if you are free user then your download will be throttled down by file servers to favour the premium users
3.use Uc browser it has the most powerful download manger for phones and you can give opera mobile(not opera mini) try!

TRICK:This is one special trick based on my experience.it may or may not work ..Download nimbuzz and install it.Login to your facebook or any other supported im a service (set your visisbility to hidden if you dont actually want to be online all the time).After that Swap to your browser and begin downloading file ..In case connection drops the nimbuzz will try to re-connect to server to maintain always on connectivity and if your browser dont skips to download failed prompt immediately then you can expect it to pick up the download from midway and start it from there.Its a TrIAL-&-ERROR method. Dont take it to be perfect solution.


----------



## rickenjus (Jan 19, 2012)

thanks for your suggestions. Yes, I'm familiar these file sharing sites, actually I'm download from sites with resumable link. Secondly I don't think customer care will provide me any help, they only know how to deduct balance of customers without any reason.

     Well I'm facing this problem in ucweb also. I'm also a big fan of uc browser.But after broken signal if I'm trying to reconnecting through any other browser or app, the downloading process is not carrying on, and I have to start it manually.  

      I also try tried adownloader(in case you don't know its a torrent downloader, it also includes a http downloder, which retries download upto 20 times if connection drops, but still its not working for me). 

      Well, I will give nimbuzz a try..


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 24, 2012)

rickenjus said:


> thanks for your suggestions. Yes, I'm familiar these file sharing sites, actually I'm download from sites with resumable link. Secondly I don't think customer care will provide me any help, they only know how to deduct balance of customers without any reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I will give nimbuzz a try..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 1, 2012)

Use uc browser best for downloading,i am able to download 700 mb movie in  whole night in airtel 2g just use uc best for downloading......


----------

